# How to dispose of a large collection of original Broadway LPs



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

A random question--but I've had good luck with those here.

My mother has a large collection of (mostly) original cast Broadway recordings. LPs, of course. Vinyl. All in good condition.

She needs to liquidate it. I'd like for her to sell it to generate some cash. But where? Ebay would be too much work for her since that would require listing each album individually, I think. Plus these things don't go for a good price on Ebay. I'm looking for some alternatives. Does anyone know of a web forum like this one for Broadway enthusiasts where, perhaps, folks buy and sell stuff like that? I'm sure that somewhere on the internets there are earnest people flaming one another about who was the best lead in "Annie Get Your Gun."

Thanks


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bulletin Board at the Kennedy Center??

Classified section of the Washington Blade??

Pawn Stars??


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll gladly take them off her hands. I'll even pay shipping!

On a more serious note, eBay would be my first suggestion, but I understand that that can be a bit onerous. Amazon is a slightly easier option as people do sell vinyl on there and I think that it's easier to list on there, although she will probably get a bit less traffic.

If she lives in a major metropolitan area, she may want to contact a consignment or antique store (or record store of course but they usually pay horribly for buying used records). Another option might be to check out a local company that hosts estate sales and see if they can take them for her and sell them at _another_ estate sale since they often will combine lots to make particular estate sales look a bit more enticing.


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

Try Footlight Records

https://www.footlight.com/


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hahaha The Blade. That's probably a solid suggestion, really.


----------



## Matey (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm just wondering if you've talked to anyone at the Library of Congress, either for ideas or to see if they or some other institution might be interested in the collection? Donating it would at least give someone a tax deduction. Less than you'd hope for through selling, but done in one fell swoop.

Another place you might contact is the Scherer Library of Musical Theatre at the Goodspeed Opera House in East Haddam, CT.: <www.goodspeed.org> they are dedicated to preserving the art form of American musical theatre, so I'd think they'd be sympathetic and might have some suggestions.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you thought of having a garage sale?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Hahaha The Blade. That's probably a solid suggestion, really.


Which reminds me, there's a hair salon on Wisconsin Ave, in Tenleytown, I think, that is a shrine to Broadway musicals. Maybe that guy would pay top dollar.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Relatively few vinyl records are actually worth a lot of money. Rareness is a factor - and Broadway shows were popular enough that they aren't exactly rare. Some are worth more if they are in absolutely *mint* condition. If you wish to sell in bulk a used record store that specializes in vinyl is probably your best bet. Don't expect to get more than a dollar or two per record, tops. If you want to piece things out you'll need to know what you're selling - go to the library or purchase a recent record price guide.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, eBay is about the most accurate guide to LP pricing there is these days. Look at the completed sales for some of her records and you'll get a clear idea of what things are worth. Rarity is key, condition is crucial and even the record label can make a difference.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

Audiogon.com could be a place for these records. A lot of audiophiles there who will pay top dollar for the right titles, but not for all.

EBay is also a pretty fair place to get value for them. However, if they are not collectible titles it will be hard to find a buyer.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> Which reminds me, there's a hair salon on Wisconsin Ave, in Tenleytown, I think, that is a shrine to Broadway musicals. Maybe that guy would pay top dollar.


Put the whole lot of them for sale on one flier on the bulletin board in Nellie's. Someone will probably bite. I played on a pretty heavily gay (they even marketed themselves as such) rugby team in Columbia Heights for a while. Plenty of those guys would buy them, but I'd guess very few of them have the cash to make it worth your while, most being in their early to mid 20's. Aside from Nellie's, frequent haunts of the team were Town and Duffy's. Couldn't hurt to print a flier up with titles and see if you can stick them in there. They're both pretty easy-going bars.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Ask at talkinbroadway.com and post on All That Chat. Most cast albums aren't worth much, but easier to sell as a collection to a fan.


----------

